# Warm up sets vs work sets



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

The new routine I have calls for warm up sets and work sets.

It's usually 2 warm up sets and 1 one work set.

How much effort are you supposed to put into the warm up and the work sets? Is there a rule of thumb? Is the work set to failure?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i like to go fairly light when warming up, im old and stiff so my first set will be about 15 reps. then the next might be heavier and 12 then heaviers again.

im just getting to know my weights in this new gym so my warm ups and all other lifting are really me experomienting and sussing out what i can manage.

even today i was tired so i done plenty before dead lifting, then i done a set of 50 kg before going up to 80kg. not that heavy but i was tired.

it lets me know where to staRT next time.

sometimes ill work my way back done (pyramid). i train alone and im still sussing out what i can lift so everyday is a school day.

i suppose if you wanted to you could find out your 1 rep max and do a percentage of it, i dont bother with that.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

BigAndy said:


> How much effort are you supposed to put into the warm up and the work sets? Is there a rule of thumb? Is the work set to failure?


good question which i have asked myself

warm up sets i also do 15 reps for the 1st warm up but i could probably knock out 20 - 30 reps

it seems to be a careful balance between warming up safely and not exhausting all my effort in the warmups leaving nothing for the working set.

2nd set 12 reps but i dare say this could be increased. Do i feel warmed up properly after 1 or 2 sets ???? hmm no not really.

working set. to failure and to aim for 8 - 10 reps if i hit 10 i increase the weight for next week by 5kg.

and it also depends on what body part im doing for quads i like the 15 rep range even for my working sets.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i think its worth noteing even though youre warming up, youre still working the muscle. its just a different range and intensity but still very worth while.

depends a lot on your goals and what you consider usefull or worth while.

i used high reps for ages, but i mean 25 to 30 0r higher. it helped me build muscle fitness and it helped my golf.

golfers dont really want to be too bulky. i also dont think theres any harm in once and a while doing high reps just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

warm up sets are there to de shock the body to the upcoming weight as well as warm up the muscles.

i ALWAYS include a 3 rep and a 1 rep last warm up set just under the working weight.

it takes away the, fcuk me its heavy gasp i often hear from clients who arent prepared mentally for the increase between a warmup sets done for 6-20 reps..


----------

